# MEMORIAL SERVICE - CWO JOEL SORBIE



## Haggis (28 Sep 2006)

The parents of CWO Joel Sorbie are hosting a service in his memory on Saturday October 21st, 2006, from 1400-1600 hrs.  CWO Sorbie's first Regiment was the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders (The Glens), where he started out as an Army Cadet in the affiliated Corps.  He then joined the Glens and later the Royal Canadian Regiment.

The service will be held in the SD&G Highlanders WO's and Sgt's Mess  His father, Mr. Dann Sorbie, has opened the doors to any who knew CWO Sorbie or anyone who just wants to pay their respects to a fine and professional soldier.

The dress will be casual, but if you wanted to you could wear your uniform.  I doubt the family would mind.

Mr. Sorbie's intent was to hold the memorial at the Cornwall Armoury because the Glens were always a large part of CWO Sorbie's life - past and present.  It's also an opportunity for those who could not travel to Petawawa to tell old stories about CWO Sorbie and to pay our respects to a fallen Glen and Royal Canadian and a fine Canadian soldier. 

The Armoury is located at 505 Fourth Street East, Cornwall Ontario.  Cornwall is located about an hour southeast of Ottawa, and west of Montréal on Highway 401.

If anyone needs detailed directions, PM me.


----------



## harry8422 (27 Nov 2006)

i know this is late to say but rest in piece sir you were and always will be  the rsm of 3 rcr  i can speak on behalf of all soldiers  here in saying you are greatly missed pro patria sir


----------

